
Show HN: Seedling – Snapchat for Gifting (Cat Lover Edition) - idealboy
https://www.giveseedling.com/#/harvest?token=d57d195549f88583cf81fad186554d13
======
idealboy
Apply HN submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11442655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11442655)

We think we're in a great spot for YCF. We just launched and user engagement
has been awesome. No outside investment of any kind, but just went full-time
and living off savings.

We did submit a normal YC application as well, and we were not invited to
interview. We'd just launched the prototype and didn't have final videos to
show, so we're hoping this helps better illustrate our vision.

Awesome thing is we're engaging different types of users in different types of
ways. A software engineer (and cat lover) planted the "Cats" Seedling, and
response has been great. I planted one for my sister's birthday, and a diverse
group of messages were contributed that reflects the diversity of her social
graph. Check it out!:
[https://www.giveseedling.com/#/harvest?token=0df51c5c0f76f25...](https://www.giveseedling.com/#/harvest?token=0df51c5c0f76f259cb1216420f496cdc)

If you like where we're going and want to see more, we'd really appreciate an
upvote and comment on our Apply HN post. Thanks!

